
Discord Rejection Email - pram
https://twitter.com/Bill_Bicknell/status/1109109958661103621
======
napsterbr
I was rejected by them on an Elixir position about 1 year ago. I don't recall
anything specific from the email (so probably it wasn't the same one shown on
the Twitter thread), but honestly I wouldn't feel any different if it was. Of
course this is a 100% personal reaction, each person reacts differently, and
being such a sensitive moment, it's just good sense to be extremely careful
with the wording.

ETA: I also have nothing against their wording in general. It feels more
personal and less enterprise-y. Given their target audience, it seems a good
choice.

------
bdz
Just read their patch notes, Discord is like that

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/discord/id985746746?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/discord/id985746746?mt=8)

>\- GIFV autoplay now supported. Is it pronounced GIF-Vh or GIF-Vee? Don't get
me started on how to pronounce the G.

>\- Added a fancy, in-line upload progress indicator for attachments. No more
wondering if your images got lost in the void. We brought the void to you.

>\- Fixed a bug where fresh app installs messed with invite codes. Step into a
new server from your freshly-installed app like leaving that first footprint
the morning after a snowstorm. _cronch_

>\- Add, delete, and edit emojis directly from mobile. Organize your memes
like a well-kept spice rack.

etc.

~~~
kabwj
And their entire UI too. The company is run by furries and 12 year olds.
(Which sorta makes sense now that I think about it).

~~~
victoriasun
Hi! I work at Discord. I am > 12\. In fact, no one here is 12! The narrative
that Discord is run by 12 year old and furries is a hateful and toxic
narrative that is fueled by an angry Twitter mob. Surely you don't count
yourself in that group, do you? :P

~~~
gotocake
Honest question, granted you’re not 12, and I don’t care if you or your
colleagues are furries or whatever. What I’m curious about is how you or
anyone you work with could think that rejection email was anything other than
cloying, obnoxious, unprofessional and just vaguely demented? It wasn’t funny,
it wasn’t interesting, and yes everyone gets it you work on a tech for people
who play video games, but they’re presumably not playing them in a locked-down
unit.

So wtf? Errr... I mean, wtf “kooloo limpah”.

~~~
victoriasun
I wrote a longer message but I deleted it out of fear of speaking
inaccurately. So instead: Discord has a brand voice. Some of us will find it
"cloying" and "vaguely demented." However, others will find it funny. Our user
base has continuously reinforced to us that they are in the latter. I pray
that they are all not demented or in a locked-down unit, but I can't guarantee
that.

~~~
gotocake
Yeah, and when addressing your userbase I can see how that’s very much a
choice Discord is free and fairly making. Failing to draw a distinction
between “stuff said to fans” and “rejection letter contents” seems like a real
problem to me.

------
fenwick67
For those who didn't know (like me), Partner is basically their influencer
program, see
[https://discordapp.com/partners](https://discordapp.com/partners)

------
aboutruby
In general it would much better if companies put the words Rejected or
something similar in their email subjects.

~~~
patch_collector
I disagree. By not putting it in the subject line, the recipient can wait to
open the email, and make a conscious choice about where they are both
physically and mentally when they learn the outcome. If it's in the subject,
then you learn it immediately when you happen to check your email. If it's bad
news, it could throw you off your ball right when you need to be focused on
something else.

------
jplayer01
The worst part is the guy whose rejection to his job application was in the
same style. How disrespectful.

